# fwi-gear deals-duckies, sup's, paddle clothes, etc.



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

here's a link to some deals i spotted this am:

Steep and Cheap: Sultry South

some sup's, nrs rash guard, tributary ducks, paddle tops, etc.

looked to be about 40-50% off full retail. (if your in the market and have the extra $$$$ could be a good deal) 

just thought i'd pass it along.

bob


----------

